
Ask HN: How much traffic to expect if your project hits HN front page? - lookupmobile
This is the same question from 2 years ago:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8107658<p>HN has become much bigger since then, so I am interested to know what has changed for you..
======
sjs382
I answered a similar question here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12008384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12008384)

